# MS-7502 mit 800/1066 MHZ Ram?



## King_Of_Queens (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe ein Medion Rechner, und bin sogar eigentlich ganz zufrieden , 
habe aber nur DDR2-667 drin.. jetzt ist meiner Frage ob mein Mainboard auch 800 bzw. 1066 DDR-RAM verträgt.
Das Mainboard ist ein MS-7502 von Microstar.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, Michael

PS: In einer Antleitung für den PC oder ähnliches steht nichts davon..


----------



## riedochs (18. Dezember 2008)

DDR2 800 dürfte das Board auf jeden Fall aktzepieren.


----------



## King_Of_Queens (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort  Denke mir auch das es akzeptieren soll.. aber weiß vllt. einer was genaueres? Oder weiß wo ich sowas schauen kann?


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst bei MSI schauen was die für das freigeben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Dezember 2008)

King_Of_Queens schrieb:


> PS: In einer Antleitung für den PC oder ähnliches steht nichts davon..


Aber hier drinn: http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/medion/manuals/MD8828_MS7502.zip


----------



## King_Of_Queens (22. Dezember 2008)

Super Danke! Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!


----------



## crest111 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Bin neu hier und habe das gleiche Problem...

Habe auch einen Medion PC mit besagtem MS-7502 Board.
Als CPU sitzt ein Intel Core 2 Quad 4x 2,5 GHz auf dem Board.

Auf dem Karton steht was drauf mit 1333 MHz FSB.

Habe gestern mal den Rechner auf geschraubt und mir den verbauten Speicher angeschaut...

Und siehe da, Medion hat dort DDR2 PC5300 mit 667 MHz verbaut.

Habe auch schon von einem Bekanten diese Anleitung zum Board bekommen, die ein paar Einträge zuvor verlinkt war...

Das Dumme ist nur, da steht oben Supported FSB 1333, und etwas weiter unten steht dann Supported Memory DDR2 800 MHz.

Jetzt habe ich am Mi. oder Do. mal ein Benchmark Programm ( Sandra ) laufen lassen, welches auch tatsächlich alles erkannt hat.

Dort stand dann allerdings das vom MB sowohl DDR2 als auch DDR3 Speicher unterstützt wird.

Da es sich bei dem MB um eine abgespeckte Version also um eine OEM Version eines MSI Board's handelt, findet man keine Unterstützung bei MSI.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage.

Kann ich DDR3 Speicher auf dem Board verbauen?
Wird dieser anschließend automatisch erkannt, oder muß ich noch irgendwo Einstellungen vornehmen?

Sorry wenn ich soviel ( vielleicht auch unwichtiges ) schreibe, aber von PC Hardware hab ich keine Ahnung.

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten.

Bernd


----------

